# im confused..can caltrate replace my fiber supplements?



## 14555 (Jan 19, 2007)

i usually take about 4 fibercons a day and i feel like they do help but i still get about one attack a week..sometimes more. i have been reading about caltrate and this is supposed to help things bulk up. but isnt this what the fiber is for? should i just take the caltrate if it helps..should i take both at the same time??thanksjames


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

saga,It is trial and error on taking calcium. You can take them both if you think the fibercon is helping. For me the less you have to take the better.Linda


----------

